# need help - new to cardiology



## JennyLynn8 (Jan 21, 2010)

new to cardiology -- please help-- need cpt codes for pulmonary valvuloplasty was given a code not sure it is the right one.  Thanks


----------



## rpeterson (Jan 21, 2010)

92990 is the pulmonary percutaneous balloon valvuloplasty. This procedure also has a 90 day global period.


----------



## lillylourdes777 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, I hope we need more detailed information to code this pulmonary valvuloplasty.


----------

